# UH OH, PROBLEM WITH MY TP-20 THERMAPRO



## jbfromtennessee (Feb 16, 2018)

Had reading from mine go wacky last time i used it so i gave both probes the boiling water test today. one side sprung right up there to 211 and the other kept bouncing between 194 and 197. so to test weather it was the unit or the probe i removed the probe that was accurate and plugged the one that was reading 194 in it's plug on the side of the unit. still reads 194 so i am assuming it is the probe that went bad or was bad from the get go. i have not had it but about four months or so and have only used 3-4 times.  can these be bought on ebay or amazon. i bought the unit from amazon somewhere...


----------



## dwdunlap (Feb 16, 2018)

Why not contact ThermoPro. They might suprise you.


----------



## motocrash (Feb 16, 2018)

Replacement probes are free.
[email protected]
1-877-515-7797


----------



## dr k (Feb 16, 2018)

The probes are guaranteed for life.  Call them.  I do not know if they are guaranteed for life if purchased after 2017.  If someone knows the answer please update us.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Feb 16, 2018)

thanks for all the help. i sent a email to that address motocrash suggested and got a automatic reply that they were out of the office and would get back to me monday. thanks again all..


----------



## mosparky (Feb 16, 2018)

I e-mailed them about the probe warranty. I saw on their site the banner said lifetime on probes bought in 2017. So I asked about 2018 (kinda a gentle reminder the banner needed updating). I received an e-mail back stating only the 2017 probes would be lifetime and 2018 will have a 3 year warranty.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 17, 2018)

My guess would be they are backing off on the warranty, cause they are having a bunch of probe failures.
Al


----------



## dr k (Feb 17, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback.  That's still a great warranty for three years.  
- Maverick ET732 & ET733 90 day warranty
-Thermoworks Smoke Pro Series Probes 6 month warranty

I'm still considering the Thermopro TP-08 and the Thermoworks Smoke and getting the Pro series needle probe.  Price, warrranty, reviews, SMF discount and overall value are still TP-08 for me.  But I don't need it yet.  So I'll continue to wait and see what people are saying about probe longevity.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Feb 20, 2018)

I did get a email back from them sunday. they ask me for the vendor, purchase date and my address. i bought it on dec 27th of 17 so i guess their life time warranty on mine will take effect. will keep posting on results...


----------



## bnew17 (Mar 5, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Replacement probes are free.
> [email protected]
> 1-877-515-7797




They told me the probes are only free during the first year and they were “doing me a favor” by sending me a replacement probe


----------



## noboundaries (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow. And they started so well. They are a supporter of the forum, which is a good thing, and for that reason I will not post my experience with a ThermoPro product I purchased a couple weeks ago. Movin' on.


----------



## motocrash (Mar 5, 2018)

Here are pics of the business card that came with mine.


----------



## jbfromtennessee (Mar 6, 2018)

jbfromtennessee said:


> I did get a email back from them sunday. they ask me for the vendor, purchase date and my address. i bought it on dec 27th of 17 so i guess their life time warranty on mine will take effect. will keep posting on results...


well i sent them the info they requested and thought they were sending me a replacement probe but as of today i have had no response from them. goin on two weeks. will keep yall posted...


----------



## motocrash (Mar 6, 2018)

jbfromtennessee said:


> well i sent them the info they requested and thought they were sending me a replacement probe but as of today i have had no response from them. goin on two weeks. will keep yall posted...


Their plan is probably to make it such a PITA/long wait that you just buy them online.
I'll bet my TP-08 that they regret doing the Lifetime Warranty.


----------



## dr k (Mar 6, 2018)

motocrash said:


> Their plan is probably to make it such a PITA/long wait that you just buy them online.
> I'll bet my TP-08 that they regret doing the Lifetime Warranty.


Hopefully all will workout so I'll give them the benefit of the doubt even though I don't have a Thermopro thermometer but do have their hygrometer. They did replace it being defective when I received it.  Since they are a sponsor here on SMF and give us a 20% discount and a sponsor on a FB page giving a 10% discount they appear to be a proactive socially responsible company.  If they aren't being accomodating to their warranty being a newer company, then that would be considered bait and switch but only time will tell.  I'm hoping all goes well.


----------

